
Ask HN: Ramen Profitable? - tmaly
You have probably heard the expression &quot;ramen profitable&quot;.  I was curious if anyone still eats ramen.  If so, are there any particular great flavors or healthier variants?
======
bengunnink
Real ramen is good (e.g.,
[https://imgur.com/gallery/KkLvG](https://imgur.com/gallery/KkLvG)). The
packaged stuff you buy from the store is pretty much guaranteed to be awful
for you.

~~~
tmaly
Wow, I am going to have to try making this one. Thanks

------
ezekg
All the time. My favorite way of preparing Ramen:

    
    
        * Cook noodles normally
        * Drain water
        * Mix in flavor packet (oriental or beef are best)
        * Fry an egg
        * Place egg on top of noodles
        * Poke egg yolk
        * Eat
    

Yummy. Now I'm gonna go make this for lunch.

------
En_gr_Student
I boil it per directions, then chop some (I like to boil without breaking),
then I fry it up with eggs, potatoes, some garam masala and coriander.

------
tabeth
I'd buy beans instead. Cheaper and healthier. Mexican bean salad in particular
is really good. If you insist on ramen I'd use raw noodles, put in your fill
or chili powder and veggies. For the "meat" use tofu and mushrooms.

~~~
tmaly
could you expand more on the health aspect of beans over ramen? I am
interested to know the details.

~~~
bengunnink
Many noodles used in ramen are simply made of wheat, which is a simple
carbohydrate. Beans/legumes are a good source of protein (among other things).

If you use real yakisoba noodles that are made from buckwheat flour, it has
the advantage of decent fiber and protein (a complete protein, like soy), but
not as many vitamins as beans.

